# Penny's New Dress, and PJ pattern anyone?



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, so here is one of Penny's first dresses I threw together... a little rough, but i didn't really have a pattern to go by and I just started sewing  Also, does anyone happen to have a pattern for pj's?? Thanks Muchos =)



















LOL My hubby says this looks like her "adult film" outfit! oops!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw she looks gorgeous! your really talented!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that's a pretty dress u made for Penny! she's adorable


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Very cute! I love the colors!


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

love the dress!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That is gorgeous, well done


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that is a brillaitn first try..well done its beatiful x


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you very much all!! Hopefully more to come  absolutely am addicted to sewing now! found a pattern for pj's but I am going to have to xerox it smaller because it's like 5x to big for Penny... dresses were easy, pj's will be a feat! haha


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That looks GREAT! I can't wait to see what else you do! Doggy pj's are too cute I have to admit lol.


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww so cute


----------

